# Router Will Not Recognise Device



## Kajikun (Jan 8, 2008)

I Have a Linksys WRT300W wireless-N router and it will not recognize my PS3 as a device. The PS3 is connected to the internet and functioning through it, but i am trying to share my music library with the PS3 Via Windows media player 11 and it needs to be recognized as a sharing device by the router. when the PS3 is connecting it says uPnP unavailable, but it is enabled in the router settings. 

That is my diagnostic, anyone have any idea whats up?


----------



## Kajikun (Jan 8, 2008)

C'mon... This is the fourth thread I've had ignored on here.... someone help me out....


----------



## Sh00t1st (Jan 8, 2008)

ok so it wont work, this used to be my job lol.
basicly what you need to do is look up the protocol and port settings i beleive it should be udnp or something like that, use google to find this. second you find the default gateway for the router and log into it, if you dont know the password hard reset the router using that little ressesed button its usualy on the back or the bottom of the router hold that in for around 20 seconds which will reset  it  and you can now log in. once you log in
look for stuff like filter or firewall info, it might even be in the port forwarding section and probably is in that section, now you just add a port to forward and the protocol which you can google like i said, now you should be set to go. lol dont ask this again by the way its pretty noobish but its ok lol its probably why no one answered, but yeah just get in the habbit of using google or the search features given on most forums and you should be good to go. hope this helps i know i had a ton of customers call up about this stuff for xbox360, never did ps3 oddly enough but i dont see why it would be much different. 
good luck


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kajikun said:


> C'mon... This is the fourth thread I've had ignored on here.... someone help me out....



If you expect answers within the hour you shouldn't turn to a forum where people help each other voluntarily. Be patient.

Can you ping the PS3 from your computer? If not look under wireless for some isolation option, it should be disabled.


----------

